# frontline question



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hello...i was wondering if anyone else has used frontline on their cat for it NOT to work  
unfortunately my cat has a large family of the little blighters and as we all know they get everywhere so on Thursday I bought a 20 quid bottle of the spray and spent HOURS hoovering everything including all cushions, the matresses etc..i washed all his bedding plus ours and diligently sprayed every area of flat as per instructions..I then treated himself with the frontline only to find that he STILL has live fleas in his coat    i bought 6 months of frontline and the spray which worked out VERY expensive...
has anyone had the same problem and what did they use??  i want a refund from the vet! 
thanks
love pobby xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Pobby Im probably not going to be much help but I am pretty sure my parents had problems with it too...

They ended up using something which involved just one drop in the collar area instead...no idea what it was though.....it worked a treat.

See, not much help.....maybe someone else would know what it is.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi

There is some debate but it is said not to give cats garlic ... it is poisonous to cats ... some say small occasional doses, others not at all.

I've googled it quite a lot & I wouldn't give it to my two, I'd never forgive myself it it did make them ill after reading about it.

Hope they've moved on, flee's are pesky little things


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Frontline didn't work for my friend's cats..she ended up getting some Strong Hold from her vets & they've been problem free ever since.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hi ladies
thanks so much for your replies...the critters seem to be going thank goodness! the vet did mention stronghold if the problem persists..hope it doesnt come to that as ive bought 6 months of frontline!

pobby x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Pobby - We've just bought 6 months worth of frontline too from our vets (we had so much trouble 2 years ago I WILL NOT have that AGAIN!!)  

The vets told me that the problem started again a couple of weeks ago & we'd be lucky if we don't see any of the critters on our cat.   I hate this warm wet weather!  

Hope your cat is critter free very soon.  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We're a frontline house too!  Have to agree about the warm wet weather though as we normally start treating ours towards May Day ready for Summer but our Cat was scratching and dancing about on Sunday so i've done him and Teddy now so a bit earlier than normal.

Axxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

We use frontline on our 2 and thankfully seems to work ok - we put it on religiously every month
Frontline is now available without prescription from the vet (have seen it being sold in local chemist, as well as Sainsbury's) - we buy ours from vets uk and pay half what they charge in the vets!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll check out Vets UK Tamsin because I've been buying it from Pets at Home but its still quite expensive.

Thanks for the tip!

Axxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

My cat was at vets yesterday and had a few critters spotted after using frontline!

Apparently there is a growing resistance to frontline being noted by vets all over the country! Vet gave me Advantage which is said to be better

Sx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oops, its Vetuk - here in link - http://www.vetuk.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3_417

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks for the tip Tamsin!
unfortunately the critters didnt leave..I am being eaten alive not to mention the poor cat! which is really frustrating! I phoned the vets and they said to wait two weeks    and if they still hadnt gone to call them and they would give me advantage or something..its highly frustrating as now i will have to re-wash all the bedding and spray the flat again...I hope i get a refund for the 5 months worth of frontline that I bought! 
the two weeks is up today so will get myself back there!
thanks again girls xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Pobby  

It's horrible isn't it? The whole thing makes you feel sooooooooooo yuck!!!  

Hope you get it sorted out very very quickly

Ronnie
xx


----------

